# What is Arbeolas like?



## Leeannandaidan (Jun 23, 2013)

Can anyone advise me on what arbeolas is like x


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Assuming you are meaning Arboleas in the Almeria province then there are better places in the province if you were thinking of moving there.

Arboleas is a place where lots of properties were built and were then ordered to be demolished owing to them not having the correct planning permissions. It's possible that there are still plenty for sale there so you'd really have to have a good solicitor to make sure all was above board.

As a place, it's quite popular with ex pats but is some distance from the coast. There is currently an issue with tap water not being fit to drink but that depends who you ask really. Some say it's fine and others who probably want to cover their back's say there's too much of some chemical or other in it. There are plenty of clubs and things up that way so depending on your age and interests you might find something you like to do.

It's quite high up and can get very windy. I went in January and the wind was a nightmare. We looked at a small villa with it's own pool and apart from deciding we didn't want the hassle of our own pool, the wind completely put us off. 

It was quite badly affected by the floods last year although things were repaired fairly quickly and those floods were a unique event but you never know. It did rain quite hard at one point and in the wind and rain it really was quite bleak.

So I suppose it depends what your motives are for that particular area. If you want any more specific answers out of the public domain feel free to PM me.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

If I had to describe Arboleas in one word it would be “Enigma” because there are a lot of British immigrants here (too many for me if I was honest) and the place was once described on a Spanish national TV channel as “Little Britain” yet a few kilometres away, up the Arroyo Aceituno, in the foothills of the Sierra de Los Filabres (where we are) life still goes on pretty much as it has for donkey’s years. 

The locals here are farmer/hunters and when they’re not tending to the olive, orange. lemon or almond groves they’re off hunting for rabbit, partridge, boar et al. They are wonderful people who are the masters of understatement and no matter what happens just get on with things, usually with a smile.

The big storm we had last September, which did a lot of damage, was just brushed off by them saying that it happens about every thirty years so we should all be alright for a while.

You could be sitting outside the local bar when the men arrive with a freshly killed boar and, just a few metres away, embark on a mini Matanza (which here, is a pig killing festival where the Matarife (slaughterman) arrives & everybody has a great time, including the kids) so it’s not a place for the squeamish….. or vegetarians.

But Arboleas is quite a go ahead place as well. Due to the new mayor & council (elected nearly two years ago now I think) a new medical centre & day care centre are being built. Previously illegal urbanisations are being legalised, roads improved and this is all down to the town hall getting the IBI (council tax ….. but don’t worry, it’s naff all compared to what you pay in the UK) sorted so they could get the money in then use it for local projects.

I’m not sure if I’m allowed to put a link to another website on here so PM me & I’ll give you a link to the Town Hall’s own website which will give you a better idea of what they’re trying to do.

So yes, an enigma ….. oh, and by the way, it’s no more windy here than anywhere else I’ve been in Spain

Best of luck with whatever you decide upon


Doggy(bloody 'ell, that took some doing.....haven't written this much in ages!)


----------



## Leeannandaidan (Jun 23, 2013)

Some great info thanks peeps (fellow Geordie so I cannit talk propa either )


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> If I had to describe Arboleas in one word it would be “Enigma” because there are a lot of British immigrants here (too many for me if I was honest) and the place was once described on a Spanish national TV channel as “Little Britain” yet a few kilometres away, up the Arroyo Aceituno, in the foothills of the Sierra de Los Filabres (where we are) life still goes on pretty much as it has for donkey’s years.
> 
> The locals here are farmer/hunters and when they’re not tending to the olive, orange. lemon or almond groves they’re off hunting for rabbit, partridge, boar et al. They are wonderful people who are the masters of understatement and no matter what happens just get on with things, usually with a smile.
> 
> ...


you can put the link on here 

where you are sounds like heaven..... not much call for someone teaching Spanish to expats I suppose


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> you can put the link on here
> 
> where you are sounds like heaven..... not much call for someone teaching Spanish to expats I suppose


Ta for that.

The link is: Arboleas Live

Heaven?... no, it’s got its problems (hasn’t everywhere?) but we are very happy here and that’s coming from a person who thinks some of the brits round here are the most obnoxious, bigoted hypocrites it has ever been his misfortune to meet……. so work that one out.

And no, I don’t think there’s a big opportunity for teaching Spanish here (actually, the Ayuntamiento run courses and we went for a while when we learning but couldn’t stand the brits who, term after term, would stay in the lower levels ….. so they could answer all the questions …. how daft is that?) A lot of them don’t want to learn which is a shame because they are denying themselves access to one of the main things that, in my opinion, make this country great …… the Spanish people.
But there you go, it wouldn’t do for us all to be the same eh.

Doggy


----------

